# Replacing Dewalt Drill Chuck



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Not sure... been a long time... but isn't that reverse thread...????


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

See this Dewalt site. That T20 screw is a reverse thread. In other words it unscrews clockwise.

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/dewalt-dc725a-18v-hammer-drill-driver-parts-c-1009_9661_7395.html


----------



## jamesd (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks..you're correct it's reverse thread. I forgot to mention that I am turning it the right way . still stuck though.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I've used an impact screwdriver, air impact gun, or even my impact drill driver.
If I round the screw out I use a left hand cobalt drill bit.
Once you break through the head of the screw and chuck comes off the threaded part left in the hole will be loose enough to come out.


----------



## Adam_Reith (Jan 25, 2017)

Maybe prop up the drill vertical, squirt in some penetrating oil (eg PB Blaster), and let soak overnight.
But if that screw was originally installed with something like max-strength red loctite, only heat will break it loose. Hard to believe the factory would do something that permanent, though.


----------

